# Fiber internet slow upload speed



## jurma (Dec 4, 2015)

I have currently an issue with my BSD server (Release 10.2) in combination with my Internet Fiber (XS4ALL, Dutch ISP) connection. My Internet Fiber connection is 500Mbit and my server is directly connected to the modem.

The problem is dat that I don't get the full speed of upload, download is no issue as you can see in the speedtest http://www.freshports.org/net/py-speedtest-cli (done with the command, speedtest --simple --share)






When I connect my Surface Pro 2 (with a usb ethernet) to the modem I get the full speed, both upload as download:





So my conclusion is that is an issue in my BSD config. I also checked with the helpdesk of my ISP and we did an download and upload test with an FTP they could monitor.
The saw that the download on my BSD is no problem, but the upload with FTP is max 170Mbit/s.
When I did the same test with my Surface Pro 2, they saw that my download and upload was around 490Mbit/s. Also the helpdesk of my ISP came to the conclusion that it should be something within BSD.

I have changed the MTU for em0 according the following website (http://www.bestyoucanget.com/optimizemtu.htm) to 1492.

Also FreeBSD tuning tips (https://calomel.org/freebsd_network_tuning.html) has not the correct result.
I have changed the following options with sysctl(8):

net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc: 16384 (default: 8192)
net.inet.tcp.sendspace: 65536 (default: 32768)
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf: 4194304 (default: 2097152)
hw.igb.max_interrupt_rate=32000 (default: 8000) <- in /boot/loader.conf

I have the firewall (IPFW) disabled by default.

I hope that you know some other tips to solve "luxury" problem.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2015)

Could you tell us a bit about the hardware used for FreeBSD? What fibercard and which driver? How are you connecting the clients? Through NAT? How's that set up?


----------



## jurma (Dec 4, 2015)

The hardware:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130T
Motherboard: Asrock / B85M Pro4
Memory: Crucial / Ballistix Sport 16 GB DDR3 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
NIC: Onboard Intel(R) PRO/1000 -> uses the em(4) driver

The server is directly connected to the ISP modem and there is no switch in between.
The em0 card is using DHCP that get an IP from the modem (internal DHCP).


----------



## diizzy (Dec 9, 2015)

Same speed if you use the builtin NIC?


----------

